# Snake & Mongoose



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Has anyone seen this movie trailer? 

http://vimeo.com/52169787#

The movie documents the drag race rivalry of Don Prudhomme (Snake) and Tom McEwen (Mongoose). The trailer shows some of the cars they raced. I have no idea when (or if) this movie will be made. My neighbor is big into drag racing. He sent me the link.

Auto World is releasing the Legends of the 1/4 Mile drag strip soon. I wish they would do a Snake vs. Mongoose set. Even better, I wish they would do a Snake vs. Mongoose series of cars. They could coordinate the slot car release with the release of the movie. If the movie is never made, I would still like the slot cars.

Next they could do the Shirley Muldowney and Connie Kalitta cars from the movie Heart Like a Wheel.

Mike Cook


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Hot Wheels*

I remember back in the early 1970's, that HotWheels, who sorta sponsored the Snake and Mongoose, were really promoting them. And had Drag sets as well as individual Funny Cars and Top Fuel Dragsters out. I never remember much of a True rivalry, but it was a cool promotion none the less


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Hot Wheels was the major sponsor of the cars. That would cause some licensing challenges for AW, if Mattel didn't want to play ball.

Mike Cook


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*A REAL Rivalry ?*

I was thinkin', maybe AW will NOT EVER bring out the Snake and Mongoose F/C's because of a TRUE Rivalry- of sorts, I'll explain. Ya see, the Snake and Mongoose were mainly a huge Advertising Sponsorship by Mattel HotWheels back in the day. But today, since Mattel bought out Tyco a dozen years ago, they have re-badged their Mattyco Slotcars as > HotWheels (Electric Racing). Soooo.... Why would Auto World- Want to pay Mattel once, for the rights to reproduce their "Mattel HotWheels" logo, and Twice- Advertise a Competitors Slot Cars right on their Own Slot CARS !? Ya see what I'm saying ? I mean it could happen, but then again....


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

There is a website for the movie.

http://www.snakeandmongoosemovie.com/

It is supposed to be released in 2013.

Mike Cook


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

You are right Ralph. This would have to be a big collaborative effort between AW and Mattel. Mattel isn't much of a slot car player anymore. However, the Hot Wheels brand is still hot. Oh well. I will still enjoy the movie.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Mattel should make the cars - with or without a drag strip.


----------



## bluerod (Nov 1, 2005)

mike i can make you a snake car if you want tjet style bob


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey Mike! Great to see you on here!
It's been a while!

Rich aka "Petty"


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Good to see you tonight, Mike! Need to come up more often. Would love to see you too, Rich! and even Larry.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hot-Wheels-...251176666940?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3a7b4bc73c


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

Those were the days! Between the mattel and the revell funny cars.that era will always be tops,,cars had personalities all their own unlike todays cars,A wedge with a bubble on top.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

2.8powerranger said:


> Those were the days! Between the mattel and the revell funny cars.that era will always be tops,,cars had personalities all their own unlike todays cars,A wedge with a bubble on top.


Amen! It was good to grow up in the 60's!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Ran across this from 2010. Don't know if you guys saw it...

http://www.speedhunters.com/2010/10/interview_gt_gt_dragmaster_don_quot_the_snake_quot_prudhomme/


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting that Snake article.


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Snake and Mongoose*

IMDB says its slated for 6 September 2013 (limited) release so I guess I'll be waiting for it to come out on DVD or Netflix.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

bluerod said:


> mike i can make you a snake car if you want tjet style bob


Mike,
Don`t wait for Auto World Go with Bob Burns "Blue Rod" .I think after AW see `s Bobs cars then they copy them LOL. I did`nt wait Nice work & Fair prices. This picture is some of his work there is also a tread on his work in custums.
SJJ


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

aurora1 said:


> Thanks for posting that Snake article.


Yeah thank you rich as that was a fun read!!

Bz


----------

